
We’re about to kill a massive, accidental experiment in reducing global warming - tacon
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610007/were-about-to-kill-a-massive-accidental-experiment-in-halting-global-warming/
======
megaman22
> In 2016, the UN’s International Maritime Organization announced that by
> 2020, international shipping vessels will have to significantly cut sulfur
> pollution. Specifically, ship owners must switch to fuels with no more than
> 0.5 percent sulfur content, down from the current 3.5 percent, or install
> exhaust cleaning systems that achieve the same reduction, Shell noted in a
> brochure for customers.

The UN has teeth like a 17-year old golden retriever... So who is actually
going to enforce these mandates? I don't think the various flag-of-convenience
countries will go out of their way to enforce regulations. Nor, in the present
circumstances, would I expect much movement on the issue from the United
States or China.

~~~
lozenge
ICAO, the U.N.agency for flights, is regulatory captured by the airlines,
manufacturers and fuel providers, wrt the huge environmental impact of
aviation. It wouldn't surprise me if the same were true for IMO.

Meaning, changes in the market/technology have got the industry 95% of the way
to the target, and they have added the target and will do the last 5% for the
PR and to keep the rest of the UN environmental stuff (including the next COP
meetings) off their backs.

